# How do i change default "Save as" file extension in IE ?



## Viper

All pages when downloaded from the web (complete or single) are saved with the extension .htm even if the original page was saved as .html

i prefer .html and was wondering where i can permanently change the default file extension so that in future all single or complete saved pages have .html as the extension

Thanks


----------



## John Tisbury

Hi Viper

Which version of IE are you using? 

Version 5 or above will save in either html, htm format. However the format of the file extension is dependant upon how the original author of the page saved it. e.g. either as a .htm or .html


----------



## Viper

It's version 5.5

I KNOW that IE 5.5 can save in either .htm or .html format BUT, contrary to what you say, if an author originally saved it as a .html file, my internet explorer will save the whole page as .htm

I did it once before but cannot remember how, but basically, i want it so that EVERY time i downaload a page, it gets saved with a .html extension witohut me having to manually alter it.


----------



## Viper

erm, is there a more appropriate room on this MB where someone could answer ? maybe in the office forum?


----------



## Bryan

Lets try this in the Development forum and see what happens. I have a feeling someone there may know.

[Edited by Bryan on 05-20-2001 at 06:13 AM]


----------



## YSB

Your only option would be to add .html to the file's name in the Save As box. IE is most probably using the Common Dialog Control to display the Save As box. The CDC will add an extension to the filename automatically *if* the name does not already have an acceptable extension. For that reason if you manually enter .HTML in the file name it won't name the file Name.html.htm because .html is acceptable.

If no acceptable extension was specified, however, the first in the list of acceptable extensions will be added. In this case that would be .htm. Since the list of extensions is coded into the program as design time, unless there is a configuration method built into the program to change it there would be no way to do it (unless you want to reverse engineer and hack IE's code).

I am unaware of any settings in IE that would let you change the default extensions. You can check Microsoft's KB for anything but I doubt you'll find anything there.

Sorry. Good Luck!


----------



## silence

Viper, since you say you've done it before, maybe this was how:

In Windows, *Start* > *Settings* > *Folder Options*, (or from Windows Explorer, click *View*, *Folder Options*).
Select the *File Types* tab. All your *registered file types* are located here.
Scroll down to *HTML Document*, highlight it, and click the *Edit* button.
There's a *Default Extension for Content Type* option listed there, where you should be able to select *.html*.

Well, I've been fiddling with it a little. I've selected *.html* as my default extension, but after saving a webpage, the darn thing saved with an *.htm* extension anyway.








So...I've obviously missed something altogether, haven't done it quite right, shoulda rebooted after making a change here, or this just ain't the way to do it, I dunno.

Just thought it was worth a mention, even if I couldn't get it to work the way I thought it would.


----------



## Viper

> _Originally posted by silence _
> *Viper, since you say you've done it before, maybe this was how:
> 
> In Windows, Start > Settings > Folder Options, (or from Windows Explorer, click View, Folder Options).
> Select the File Types tab. All your registered file types are located here.
> Scroll down to HTML Document, highlight it, and click the Edit button.
> There's a Default Extension for Content Type option listed there, where you should be able to select .html.
> 
> Well, I've been fiddling with it a little. I've selected .html as my default extension, but after saving a webpage, the darn thing saved with an .htm extension anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So...I've obviously missed something altogether, haven't done it quite right, shoulda rebooted after making a change here, or this just ain't the way to do it, I dunno.
> 
> Just thought it was worth a mention, even if I couldn't get it to work the way I thought it would. *


Yep, when i had windows 98 SE, that is the method i used and it worked. Howver, i have since "upgraded" to Windows ME and the method described above does NOT work


----------



## reza_sadeghi

OOOH My God.
this Post is about 6 Years ago and now....

the time is 03 September 2007 and also Internet Explorer 7.0 has came with Windows Vista.  

anyway ....
now i have this Terrible exactly like this Problem.
my problem is : the Default Save As type in Internet Explorer 7 is .htm (Web Archive,Single FIle) but i do not like it.
i need to change this default settings to .HTML (Web page Complete).
whenever i want to save a Webpage i must select this option from the Conversation Box and choose .HTML

i hate .htm Type because all of my Pages saved by this .htm in Internet Explorer 7 does not save correctly.


----------



## Squashman

The file extension shouldn't make a difference. Web pages are just text files with code in them. Your browser interprets the code and display the formatted page.

Try viewing the source and saving that.

I usually use a Website copier to save web pages.
http://www.httrack.com/


----------



## reza_sadeghi

Dear Friend...Thanks for your Reply...But the Main Problem is :


reza_sadeghi said:


> i hate .htm Type because all of my Pages saved by this .htm in Internet Explorer 7 does not save correctly.





reza_sadeghi said:


> i need to change this default settings to .HTML (Web page Complete).


i know any webpage have made from some HTML Codes that the Browser Trasnlate them and show them such a webpage but this issue is a bit differ.


----------



## goldhat

hope this works

Save this as a bat extension it ill change all htm filein the current directory
to a html extension



Code:


rename *.htm *.html


----------



## reza_sadeghi

goldhat said:


> Save this as a ..... all htm file in the current directory to a html extension....


WooooW....so nice Command & Tip.









i did not know anything about this Tips in Windows. 
Thanks a lot for your suggestion *But* :

you know with this tip only the extension have been changed but not the main file format.
similar that you change the MP3 extension to WMA file but certainly the file is not a real WMA File in fact u know. 
for change the file format correctly we must use a Converter Software for MP3 to WMA. haah?

about my Problem and an awful mistake in IE 7.0 structure :
I tried to use Group Policy in Widows XP companion IE 7.0 Default Installed (nothing shows in Add/Remove Programs called Internet Explorer) to change some settings But....Nothing.

I did not find any key or option to change the Default Save As type in Internet Explorer 7 from .MHT (Archive,Single Page) to .html (Webpage Complete)

i am in a big Terrible.
now i use *Mozilla Firefox 2*







to Browsing the Web but it does not save Webpages Correctly in Offline mode (some Images Did not Save) and everytime i must be Online to save a Webpage Compilitly specially images in Forums based on VBulletin.

in firefox it is an Extension called Scrapbook to capture a webpage. i use it and it save a webpage correctly ether online or offline mode but the it has a problem too. 
that extension save all pages in *Index.html* in default tilte and u can imagine a folder full of Index.html files that u can not recognize the page titled in "How do i change default Save as file extension in IE? " middle in thousand pages titled in Index.html .









*is there any more Suggestion ? *


----------



## Squashman

My IE7 defaults to Web Arhive .MHT. 

Why is it so hard for you to click the drop down and select the web page complete?


----------



## reza_sadeghi

Yes.
the Default Webpage Save As Type in Internet Explorer 7.0 is .MHT instead of .html but in IE 6.0 Default is .html and i want this feature back to IE 7.

& about your post above: 
Good Question. I will Explain more.
first of all i spend a lot of time surf the Web (all of us) so we need a Speedy Browser and a Fast PC.

whenever i start the Windows XP lot of Application start to take space from Ram (about 600 MB) meanwhile I can not ignore nor of them. 
from a strong Internet Security to a simple To-Do list software.

nowadays i use Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.4 with about 12 Extension installed on it just for those extensions that make the work done and so easy for example colorful tabs or auto Backup from Bookmars (favorites in IE) and something else.....
and of course Browsing more faster than Internet Explorer with nice Customized Options and lot of free Add-ones (Extensions) but IE 7.0 does not have any just 2 Application to control IE7 called IE7Pro and IE plus that are not Free. (to try them search Download.com)
anyway..... 
with Firefox there is an extension called Scrapbook i mentioned before.
I use it to capture pages but there is a problem i explained.

some days later after capture the Pages in FF it is a folder full of Index.html....I open all of them and save them again with Internet Explorer 7.0 to save web pages correctly specially pages from Microsoft website or other Websites that does not allow users to save them in Hard Disk correctly.
my reason for that stupid work cause of Internet Explorer save all of that Index.html files in their own Title normally so i can recognize them.

imagine yourself in Place of me....u do not have enough time to open them one by one but the work must be done.
think about that if the IE 7 did not have this problem u will lose less time than u chose that Stupid drop down menu again and again. did not it?

if u were me surfing the web 24 hours a day  looking more and more Info....u would suffer it too.


----------



## Squashman

reza_sadeghi said:


> imagine yourself in Place of me....u do not have enough time to open them one by one but the work must be done.
> think about that if the IE 7 did not have this problem u will lose less time than u chose that Stupid drop down menu again and again. did not it?
> 
> if u were me surfing the web 24 hours a day  looking more and more Info....u would suffer it too.


That is why I suggested a Web Site Copier. Plenty of these utilities out there that can automate pulling down an entire website link by link. It will parse all the links on the main page and pull down any others as deep as you want.


----------



## srjmsbnd

Not I work with a browser also alot I want one standard, one type of page saved write a program and sell it to Microsoft they need it.

We hate saving in mht formats.

When I see the pages saved I don't have to fiddle back and forth between all the different types of pages programers design and for years I saved in text file formats fine now we got html, htm good maybe technically you see it as a trival matters to us it wastes our time.

Not only wastes time but creats problems since saving as a mht file by default means we can not see the html files already saved.

TECH GUYS ARE FINE BUT THEY HAVE NO SENSE OF REALITY ONLY THEIR REALITY WE HAVE TO DEAL WITH BOTH.


----------



## radiodave

Hmmm. I have a different but similar problem: When I click on a link to download and save a Microsoft Access database file like mydata.mdb, Internet Explorer 7.0 asks me if I would like to save it as mydata.accdb. That ACCDB extension is what Access 2007 uses (and I have Access 2007 installed). So it seems that Internet Explorer thinks it is wiser than me or the website developer and decides to change the extension, much like the HTML to HTM change in the rest of this thread.

I looked at the settings in Windows Explorer & IE as suggested above and don't see any tricks that work. Both MDB & ACCDB are listed as vaild Access extensions in Windows Explorer Tools menu.

If I download the same file using Firefox, the extension stays MDB as it should. I suspect if I uninstalled Office 2007 it would stay MDB even in IE.

See my original post in an Access forum http://www.utteraccess.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=1681917

So I have the same question as is raised here: How to I tell IE not to arbitrially change file extensions?

-David


----------

